# Nostalgia, and the dog I remember most of all



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

We are moving back to Texas, my last parent just passed away, and I'm packing up and ran across these photos. I don't really believe in a heart dog - I love all my dogs. But this dog, maybe he is my heart dog. His name was Captain and when my son was a toddler I would just put my kid and the dog outside and let the dog babysit. I can't find the photo with my son running off into the pasture waggling a dead rabbit Captain had brought to him. It's really hard to think of Captain because I loved him so much and he came to such a bad end, but I don't really know anyone but people here who would understand how i still cry for him. He's the reason I wanted a Doberman for the next 30 years, but so many other needy dogs came along it wasn't until Rebel I was able to get another Dobie.

My son was about 8 months in this photo. 1979. Captain was about the same age in this photo. He came to me via a friend of a friend, who was going to get him put to sleep because he had outgrown her apartment.










Wasn't he beautiful?










Looking at these photos, i see he wasn't full blooded. his ears stood up naturally. He probably had some German Shepherd in him










He was never far from my son. he alerted us to rattlesnakes and bad weather and any odd varmints or bugs in the house, and a crazy preacher on a scooter who for some reason decided to drive all the way out there and come into our yard with Captain protecting my son. he wasn't a cattle dog - his job was to take care of my son, and he took his job very seriously.










I include this photo because it shows the emptiness of the land. I was young and dumb, and i would just let Captain and my son go out there by themselves while I hung clothes out or trimmed that 10 foot square yard with scissors. Captain always brought him back.










And this isn't Captain, but a dog named Spunky we had who was a pretty good dog, too. She ended up with a couple of other dogs killing sheep, so we had to give them to my parents, who didn't have any sheep.


----------



## Donna Little (May 31, 2011)

What great old pictures! I love to dig around in the boxes of "real" photos from way back when. Your son is just a bit older than mine and things were somewhat different back then weren't they? I used to put him out in the backyard to play and would get a phone call from the neighbors telling me he had taken all his clothes off AGAIN and was running around naked. When I think about that it's so funny but then I think I would NEVER leave my 3 yr old outside without my constant supervision now! Holy crap, how did he survive ME!
I definitely believe we can have heart dogs. All of mine are so special to me for different reasons and each give of themselves in unique ways. Madison, who's been with me for over 17 yrs is a fabulous little old gal. My Min Pins have been with me for 11 yrs and both bring such personality to my home. My sweet doxie mixes are too precious, and my Chihuahuas are nothing short of perfection to me. But Tommy.... Oh my... I could still cry for him everyday. I have never had such a connection with a dog and he wasn't even with me for 5 yrs. There's no other way to say it but that he was my heart. 
My hubby thinks I decided to keep Natalia the tiny Min Pin because she's a replacement for him. I'm almost offended at the thought. I adore the little idiot but she's no Tommy. There's just no "replacement" for him. I feel like Toby is a heart dog too but he's totally different than Tommy was. I would do anything to keep him with me healthy for as long as possible.
You have obviously known what it's like to have a heart dog but just didn't put a name to it. And maybe one of your guys you have today is also a heart dog.... :smile:


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Thank you Donna - I'm glad to know I wasn't the only terrible mother  The photos I have of Kenneth he at least has a diaper on - much of the time he didn't have that much, just his little shoes. Easier to wash him down with a hose than to change his diaper.

times were certainly different. I wouldn't want to be raising kids today. There's too much to worry about. Shoot, I let him sleep on his stomach with covers on when he was an infant! And even worse, he had a little car seat but it wasn't strapped in - I just chucked him into it and threw it into the front seat. 

I know for sure Snorkels is rick's heart dog. He's never been attached to a dog in his long life before her! He basically just follows her around, coming to tell me cute things she's doing. I have never seen anything like it. 

Today, he put her in the car and drove two houses down to the neighbor's house, just so she could look out the car window. They sat there for a minute and then drove home. He said well, she wanted to go for a drive and I didn't really have anywhere to go so we went up the street.

And yes, over all these years I remember and love all my dogs but I still cry over Captain and there's not a week I don't think about him. There is never a replacement, but i remember when our last dog before Rebel died. He was 17 and we'd had him just forever. I didn't want another dog - We had lost several dogs in a short period of time and I was sick of being heartbroken. But a month later, I was looking. The house was too quiet. 

We don't replace a dog, we just fill a hole.


----------



## Donna Little (May 31, 2011)

xellil said:


> Thank you Donna - *I'm glad to know I wasn't the only terrible mother*  The photos I have of Kenneth he at least has a diaper on - much of the time he didn't have that much, just his little shoes. Easier to wash him down with a hose than to change his diaper.
> 
> I know! I probably nearly killed him on a daily basis but he lives on! I did sneak a picture of him standing in the baby pool with the hose running and it stuck in his butt cheeks! Colon cleansing maybe?? He loves me for keeping that one...:heh:
> 
> ...


I agree completely...


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

i want to see the photo of your son with the hose in his butt cheeks. I really, really do.


----------



## hmbutler (Aug 4, 2011)

xellil said:


> times were certainly different. I wouldn't want to be raising kids today. There's too much to worry about.


Thats what my mum says, when I mention all the foods you arent supposed to eat when your pregnant, or all the things you shouldnt do, etc, and she says "I never knew any of that and we still had healthy babies"... and I like to think I'll be carefree and let my kids live a little when I have some one day, but I'm sure I'll be a neurotic mess and keep them wrapped in cotton wool lol

The photos are amazing, I LOVE old photos, makes me sad that my kids wont have old photos like these of me to look at, or of themselves to show their kids... everything is digital these days!


ETA: My mum has been going through old photos lately, and slides as well, I love looking at them with her (she is compiling photos of my stepdad, from his mum and family, to make photo books for his kids for Christmas, with photos from when he was a baby through to recent photos)


----------



## Donna Little (May 31, 2011)

xellil said:


> i want to see the photo of your son with the hose in his butt cheeks. I really, really do.


I'll have to see if I can find it. And then have you sign a contract that you'll deny ever having seen it!


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Old photos are overrated. They tend to sit in boxes. And then if you don't write on the back of them, no one knows who you are. 

I just went through seven giant plastic tubs of old photos. We did scan a bunch of them, which makes them somewhat more useful, at least to share with relatives via Facebook..

I hope you don't wrap your kid in cotton wool. electronics are fantastic things, but man you lose out on imagination when you have just your buddies, a big pile of dirt, odds and ends to use as darts, spears, and bullets - and no parents in sight!!!


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Donna Little said:


> I'll have to see if I can find it. And then have you sign a contract that you'll deny ever having seen it!


It'll be our secret! I promise 

I just posted a photo on my son's new wife's Facebook wall that he'll probably shoot me over. But it's not the worst. I am saving up the big ammunition. 

I wish I had a photo with a hose in his butt crack, dang that would be good.


----------



## Janet At Nutro (Mar 11, 2011)

I can see why Captain would be your heart dog...what a touching story.


----------



## hmbutler (Aug 4, 2011)

xellil said:


> I hope you don't wrap your kid in cotton wool. electronics are fantastic things, but man you lose out on imagination when you have just your buddies, a big pile of dirt, odds and ends to use as darts, spears, and bullets - and no parents in sight!!!


I dont WANT to wrap them in cotton wool, but I know I'm a worrier so I might haha. And I don't want them obsessed with electronics. I'm a kid of the 90's (born in '88) but I still played outside a lot, in the bushes and dirt, it was good fun. As I got older I got more into computer games and gameboys and stuff, but still played outside a lot too. I remember when we had an underground pool put in, so where they cleared trees for the pool to go in, they piled them up on the side of our block. I use to play for hours running up and down those trees (our friends had something similar, which we turned into a "pirate ship" as kids, they are great memories). I think about it now and freak out at the idea of how many snakes and spiders lived in that pile of wood haha.

I am determined... my kids WILL play outside, they WILL get dirty, they WILL hurt themselves but they WILL have fun, and make lasting memories... they will not watch TV and play computer games all weekend lol


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

hmbutler said:


> I dont WANT to wrap them in cotton wool, but I know I'm a worrier so I might haha. And I don't want them obsessed with electronics. I'm a kid of the 90's (*born in '88*) but I still played outside a lot, in the bushes and dirt, it was good fun. As I got older I got more into computer games and gameboys and stuff, but still played outside a lot too. I remember when we had an underground pool put in, so where they cleared trees for the pool to go in, they piled them up on the side of our block. I use to play for hours running up and down those trees (our friends had something similar, which we turned into a "pirate ship" as kids, they are great memories). I think about it now and freak out at the idea of how many snakes and spiders lived in that pile of wood haha.
> 
> I am determined... my kids WILL play outside, they WILL get dirty, they WILL hurt themselves but they WILL have fun, and make lasting memories... they will not watch TV and play computer games all weekend lol



Hey! Me too! I loved my outdoors childhood. I wish kids now had what we had back then.

I was never into video games computer games. I was out side barefoot dawn til dusk. I hated the day I walked barefoot and it hurt!


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Good for you. We of course had very little TV when I was little - it was black and white and we got three channels. 

But you know I don't remember a single TV show except Icky Twerp on Saturday morning. I remember all the great times I had playing outside. And my parents took us to fantastic places - the lake, we went to camp on the Rio Grande for years, my dad built the boat and a camper and we just went and explored the world. Such good memories.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Sprocket said:


> Hey! Me too! I loved my outdoors childhood. I wish kids now had what we had back then.
> 
> I was never into video games computer games. I was out side barefoot dawn til dusk. I hated the day I walked barefoot and it hurt!


Oh my goodness me too! I couldn't believe my feet hurt on gravel the first time, or that I couldn't walk on hot asphalt any more. I still go barefoot all the time, but apparently not anywhere that makes callouses on the bottom of your feet.


----------



## mischiefgrrl (Oct 28, 2010)

What wonderful pictures and memories to go with them! I was a child of the 70's who grew up in the country too. It's not country anymore... I did a google earth search and it's since been turned into a HUGE housing development. I guess that's what all of those mounds of dirt my brother and I played in turned into. I was usually barefoot in just a pair of my brother's swim trunks. 

My daughter was a child of the 90's and there was no running out of my sight, ever.

And your heart dog... I can see why!


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

mischiefgrrl said:


> What wonderful pictures and memories to go with them! I was a child of the 70's who grew up in the country too. It's not country anymore... I did a google earth search and it's since been turned into a HUGE housing development. I guess that's what all of those mounds of dirt my brother and I played in turned into. I was usually barefoot in just a pair of my brother's swim trunks.
> 
> My daughter was a child of the 90's and there was no running out of my sight, ever.
> 
> And your heart dog... I can see why!


I just hate that. Too many houses = too many people = too much danger = we can't let our kids out of our sight.


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

xellil said:


> Good for you. We of course had very little TV when I was little - it was black and white and we got three channels.
> 
> But you know I don't remember a single TV show except Icky Twerp on Saturday morning.


It was "I Love Lucy"! I had afternoon kindergarten so my mom and I would watch 'Lucy' in the morning before I went to school. 3 channels and all were black and white. We didn't get a color tv until I was a teenager and even then, there wasn't anything to really watch except "The Monkee's",Ed Sullivan, and Batman. opcorn:


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

And you had to get up off the couch to change the channel!! My husband remembers seeing alot of people on Ed Sullivan. I really don't remember him - it would be nice if I could remember stuff like the Beatles, Doors, etc. playing on his show.

When I was young that NBC peacock would come on saying "This program in living color" but it wasn't because we had a black and white TV but of course I never understood that - I kept waiting for the shows in color to come on!


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

Ok since we're all aging our selves I remember the peacock and also when the TV would go out at night and not be on till 6:00 AM. Nothing but fuzz. I can't remember if it was 12:00 Am it went off. On Sat. morning I was so exited to watch cartoons I would get up before the TV was on and just sit there and wait. I love your old pictures and looking at them. I need to look at mine again. Course allot of mine are not that old because I just got a digital last year hahaha I'm one of the last to get anything, still don't have a cell phone. I'm buckin the system.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Herzo said:


> Ok since we're all aging our selves I remember the peacock and also when the TV would go out at night and not be on till 6:00 AM. Nothing but fuzz. I can't remember if it was 12:00 Am it went off. On Sat. morning I was so exited to watch cartoons I would get up before the TV was on and just sit there and wait. I love your old pictures and looking at them. I need to look at mine again. Course allot of mine are not that old because I just got a digital last year hahaha I'm one of the last to get anything, still don't have a cell phone. I'm buckin the system.


Yes, do you remember "It's 10 o'clock. Do you know where your children are?" And the national anthem at midnight and then the bullseye and the squalling noise.

You should get some kind of medal for not having a cell phone. Honestly, I admire you. I love mine and hate mine. I am not the President of the United States, where someone needs to be able to get in touch with me every second of the day. There are some times when it's a true emergency and you really need it in your car etc. but those are few and far between.

And the opposite - if I call one of my brothers and they don't answer, I start to worry. Because they ALWAYS answer. I had insomnia the other night and started texting people at 3am, thinking they would just see it in the morning. And they started answering me. I asked my brother why he was awake so early. He said "because you woke me up." I didn't realize you can set a dinger on those phones to make a ringing sound when someone texts you. 

so stick to your guns - I think it's incredibly cool you don't have one.


----------



## NewYorkDogue (Sep 27, 2011)

I really love seeing snapshots from another time (and place-- was that Texas?). And that your dog(s) made an appearance in those photos. What a treasure!

I was wondering (just 'cause I'm a curious type)-- seeing how your son grew up with these dogs as companions, protectors, playmates... does he own dogs or have a special affection for dogs in general? 

It's so great to see children growing up with animals around. No fear...no reason to fear.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

NewYorkDogue said:


> I really love seeing snapshots from another time (and place-- was that Texas?). And that your dog(s) made an appearance in those photos. What a treasure!
> 
> I was wondering (just 'cause I'm a curious type)-- seeing how your son grew up with these dogs as companions, protectors, playmates... does he own dogs or have a special affection for dogs in general?
> 
> It's so great to see children growing up with animals around. No fear...no reason to fear.


Yes, it was West Texas.

My son has no fear of dogs, and likes dogs and is good with them, but has never owned one as an adult. He and his wife have two cats. 

That hasn't bothered me so much as he's been kind of a rolling stone and probably wasn't responsible enough to own a dog. But, I think they are missing out. His wife wants to get a dog when they buy a house next year - I think they will be good dog owners because they have trained the cats to use the potty, and they walk them on a harness. 

His wife grew up with Chows and is also fond of dogs, thank goodness.

i am working on them to go to a rescue or a good breeder. I'd be very ashamed if I couldn't talk my own son out of getting a malti-poo from a puppy mill or an ad in the newspaper.

But, it doesn't seem like he got the need/desire to always have a dog in his life.

He IS scared of horses - coming from five generations of cowboys/ranchers, it totally freaked his dad's side of the family.


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

Yep do you know where your children are. Had forgot about that one. For some reason i can't remember the bulls eye. The good old days, never understood that as a kid. But I sure do now.

I really have been thinking of a track phone, it can be a long way in between places here and yes I have been stranded more than once. Have been lucky though and had people come along.

I'll bet that did freak out his dads side of the family. I guess it's safe to say he didn't stay on the ranch. It's funny where life takes you. From a ranch in west Texas to where you are now. I just don't know if I could live in a city, I guess you do what you have to. I just love the wide open spaces, which are getting to few and far between. Not liken it.

I have a 94 year old us to be neighbor that lived in West Texas years ago. Are you moving more in the country or in town?


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Back to the country but nothing like West Texas (and probably Wyoming) where you measure your property in sections rather than acres. We are going to north Texas - about 15 acres there but like everywhere else in that part of the country people are building houses all around now.

And i know what you mean about wide open spaces. In West Texas, you could practically see the curvature of the earth. It's why my parents always lived on top of a hill - my mom especially hated being where she couldn't see very far. It's one thing I hate about city living. Normally about once a week I just leave the city and drive around in the country - up here it's soybeans and cornfields and too many trees to see very far but you can just feel the weight lifting off when you start leaving all the crowds behind.

You probably should have a cell phone for just emergencies. I mean, I do hear it snows in Wyoming now and then  - you could just keep it in your glove box and never turn it on unless you needed it! My aunt does that. You can never call her, but if she wants to she can call us.

The good thing about living where hardly anyone else lives is IF someone comes by, they will stop and help you!


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

Yes i probably will get one one of these days. But yes I would much rather get stranded on a back road than an Interstate.

When we first bought our land there was hardly anyone around now houses are popping up all over, I sort of had a panic attack one day about it. I know that's just not right. But I don't get it why do people move to the country and then go to town every day or sometimes twice a day. If I don't have to I don't go,( as she ponders) I wonder how long I could stay out here by myself before I got lonely.............I always want to take the camper and take the dogs and go camping on the Mountain and my husband could come up on the weekend but that doesn't seem to happen except when we ship lambs. I need to not raise a garden.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Or, move to the country and expect it to be just like city living. Ark. One of the new neighbors told my mother she needed to trim her trees growing out across the road because they looked messy when his "rich friends" came to see him. Just insane stuff.

We are lucky because we are grandfathered out of alot of the rules the new people in the area voted in. If I want to put a junk car in my front yard, I can. And we aren't required to build a white fence, X feet tall all around our property so it looks like a Kentucky horse farm. Or do any of the other things those nasty HOAs make people do - and this is NOT in town! It's way out in the country!

As long as we don't sell the property out of the family, we can tick everyone off. I find it so funny that if we plat our property into sections, we have to pave a road to each little section - even though the MAIN road in front of the house is dirt!! So we're not changing anything, for sure, or we fall under the new rules for alot of things.

When my dad first bought his land, every time it rained we had to park the car about 3/4 mile away and walk across the pasture to get out because the creek would flood. Or, gauge the height of the water, close your eyes, and hope you didn't wash away going across.

I'm not sure if I miss those days BUT it sure kept people from wanting to move there! Once they put the lake in, everything went straight to hell in a handbasket because people wanted to move out there.


----------



## DoglovingSenior (Jun 26, 2011)

xellil said:


> We don't replace a dog, we just fill a hole.


How true. But I do believe in Heart Dogs. I had dogs that I loved all of my life. I can still recite all of their names and, some of their birthdays. All of them were Excellent dogs, some purebreds, some mutts-I can still remember the smart or funny things that they would do.  I loved/love them ALL, but Attila was my Heart-neither before nor since has there been a dog like him in my life. The only dog that I buried rather than cremated-because I wanted him "nearby"-Now, his remains will have to be removed from his coffin to be cremated with mine.Silly me. Few days pass that he does not "pop" into my thoughts, sometimes I smile, or laugh, sometimes I still have tears in my eyes. You are So Correct-about filling a hole, an empty space in our lives, I think that the holes in our heart remain.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

DoglovingSenior said:


> How true. But I do believe in Heart Dogs. I had dogs that I loved all of my life. I can still recite all of their names and, some of their birthdays. All of them were Excellent dogs, some purebreds, some mutts-I can still remember the smart or funny things that they would do.  I loved/love them ALL, but Attila was my Heart-neither before nor since has there been a dog like him in my life. The only dog that I buried rather than cremated-because I wanted him "nearby"-Now, his remains will have to be removed from his coffin to be cremated with mine.Silly me. Few days pass that he does not "pop" into my thoughts, sometimes I smile, or laugh, sometimes I still have tears in my eyes. You are So Correct-about filling a hole, an empty space in our lives, I think that the holes in our heart remain.


That is so sweet about Attila. 

I guess at this stage in my life, I won't be finding another Captain either. But I do love the dogs I have a whole bunch. Rebel is the first dog I've had that I've actually gone through all the training stuff. I had to learn about that just like dog food. But Captain - I think he's kind of like your first love. No other is quite like it! Even though you can fall in love again.


----------



## xchairity_casex (Oct 8, 2011)

its scary for me to think about raising kids when i start having them. i rember when i was a kid i rember being 4 years old running around the woods out behind our house just me and my 8 year old sister alone most of the time. i had my first opcket knife at the age of 6 and was building my own bon fires with freinds at 5 years old i began cooking formyself when i was 9 my mom trusted us we were responsable we never got into real trouble.
now watching my nephew grow up its insane to see how immature he is hes 8 years old and still he isnt trusted with anything more then a butter knife never seen a non kids movie in his life when i was 5 me and my sister would sneak up in the middle of the night ato watch the tales from the crypt if my nephew seen that hed freak out im sure.

growing up my mom worked 3 jobs we didnt have a babysitter just me (5) my sister (9) her best freind (7)and my best freind (4) we went all over our little town together just the four of us my mom would give us some money to go to the cafe to eat or buy pop and candy at the corner store i couldnt imagine my nephew doing that with his freinds not untill atleast 12 years old! we would go thru the woods building tree forts all the time or watching the movie grease with john travolta and sing along to all the songs it was our favorite movie i guess our equivilant to high school musical (only way better )

in all honesty i personally in my 23 years of life have only owned (personally) 4 dogs one my mom brought home for me when i was 4 but she had to live full time outside so she wasnt much mine my second dog came when i was 11 zoe she is deff my heart dog whom i will never forget i had to get rid of her about 7 years ago i still cry for her sometiems i adored her seh was a dobe setter mix they best dog in the world she really reminded me of marley from john grogens book marley and me she was a real pain in the bum sometimes she had seperation anxiety real bad and would bark at everything and would jump up to lick everyones faces but she never botherd our cats or other pets she got on great with all dogs and kids sometiems as a kid i would pretend i was a dog and while she was eating would shove my face into her food bowl and push her out of the way she didnt care she would jsut lick my face and be happy. while she would sleep i would stuff bits of food into her lips and watch when she woke up as she would magically discover treats in her mouth i would take her ears and twist them together so the hair on them would stick up like horns when my nephew was a year old he would feed her cheerios from his hands she was so gentle with him when he wasl earning to walk though she had never been around babies before.
when someone broke nito our hosue and chased our 3 dogs out and one got hit by a car we found out from our neighbors that she drug the hit dog who was blind and old out of the road and onto the neighbors porch and barked untill a police officer arived and took the injured dog to the vets though she died on the car ride there.
i learned however she spent a single night in the animal shelter before a women recovering from cancer wanted her as a walking partner. i pray that women kept her she had an amazing dog there


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

that is a lovely story, peppered with the memory of the past.....told so well, i can feel it....

how are things going? you getting closer to texas?


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

magicre said:


> that is a lovely story, peppered with the memory of the past.....told so well, i can feel it....
> 
> how are things going? you getting closer to texas?


Can you tell how much I am posting here lately how my packing is going??? Hahaha! I still don't think I really believe we are actually moving back to Texas to live for good. I pack a box every now and then. and play on the computer, mess with the dogs, and eat lunch alot with people I won't see again.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

xchairity_casex said:


> now watching my nephew grow up its insane to see how immature he is hes 8 years old and still he isnt trusted with anything more then a butter knife never seen a non kids movie in his life when i was 5 me and my sister would sneak up in the middle of the night ato watch the tales from the crypt if my nephew seen that hed freak out im sure.


When my son was about six I took him and my eighty year old grandmother to see the Evil Dead at the drive-in. Shoot, it's no wonder he watned to sleep with us until he was about nine. 

When I was in high school, everyone had a pocketknife. Most kids got them really young. And also, almost everyone had a shotgun or rifle they carried to school with them and left in their pickups or cars. Today, that's like life on Mars. Just unthinkable. Of course, we also had a smoking spot in the parking lot. 

How come you had to get rid of your dog? I'm sorry.


----------



## xchairity_casex (Oct 8, 2011)

> How come you had to get rid of your dog? I'm sorry.


well we were renting a house that had basically been stapled together by the owner he did the plumbing wrong and it continuously backed up into our basement ruining our washer and dryer and the furnace well we called the landlord to fix it he wouldnt so we called to have it fixed before winter (we obviously had no heat) we told them to bill our landlord (since its his house its his job to do thats the law) came out to around 1000 dolalrs well our landlord was NOT happy and one day while we were gone(on new years to be exact) he came into our house chased our dogs out of the house and put out bowls of anti-freeze for our cats then changed the locks on our doors. when we got home a police officer was there holding my dog zoe and told us our other dog mayling had been hit by a car and was dead and our 3rd dog oliver a yorkie was no where to be found. we broke a window to get into the house thankfully my cats had stayed hidden the whole time and didnt touch the anti-freeze. but we had to get out of that house ASAP and the only place to go was my sisters tiny apartment where NO pets were allowed well we tried keeping the dogs a secret but zoe was a big dog and a barker so we were told to have her gone so i began sleeping with her out in our car takeing her for long long walks every morning for most of the day untill we were both so cold it was unbearable then go back to the car well neighbors were complaining so the landlord told us we could not have her out in the car either so we searched for an affordable boarding place but no where would keep her longer then 2 weeks after 3 months we had no where for her to go anymore and we were forced to take her up to the humane society i told them if they couildnt find her a home after a week to call me and i would come pick her up again. 
it broke my heart that night we left her there she looked so confused and upset watching us walk out those doors i was bawling and so was my mom the very very worst part was one of the workers took her out side to use the bathroom while we were pulling out and she watched us drive off. ill never forget that day or seeing her like that even now remembering it im starting to cry.

just found this picture i had of her on my old myspace>


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

That's so sad I'm crying right now as well. I'm so glad I believe in God when things like this happen because I don't know how I would get through if I didn't believe God has a special place in Hell for some people.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

That's just horrible. I'm really sorry. And what a beautiful photo - I guess the good ending for her (if not for you) is that hopefully she did get a good home. 

Yea, what Herzo said. I wish for bad Karma for evil people.


----------



## xchairity_casex (Oct 8, 2011)

Well he did get his and it was not caused from us he plunked a whole lotta money for his wife into a dress shop trying to sell fancy prom and wedding dresses rediculessly exspensive(this is a very small small town this county has the highest unemployment rate in the entire state and close to the entire US) they spent tons of money that they ddint have and by the next year lost the store,there cars and almost there house.
they were very snobby they had a house built and actually named it expecting everyone to refere to it by name "the ivory mansion" now htey dont have much to be snobby about.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Good. But I don't think that's good enough for someone who puts out antifreeze for animals. I think he should die a slow painful death. But losing all his money and his "Ivory Mansion" is a good start!

The fellow who poisoned my dog with rat poison ended up getting cancer and as I understand it really suffered during the last months. I may go to hell for being happy about that, but I am. I think he deserved it. 

And he also did it to me because I cost him some money he should have spent in the first place. I took his dog to the vet because the dog had about a billion porcupine quills in him and the guy said he was going to let his dog suffer to teach him a lesson. I couldn't stand it, and if left in there they work their way in and puncture a lung and kill you if the infection doesn't. And I couldn't take them out myself - the dog needed anesthesia to do it. I couldn't afford to pay for it, so I told the vet to charge him. So he killed my dog.

It's amazing how these blackhearted people will retaliate by killing animals who never did a darn thing to them. Chicken****ts.


----------



## xchairity_casex (Oct 8, 2011)

that is terrable xellil! he deff got what he deserved!

i agree taking things out on someones pets is NOT RIGHT its disgusting!
that must have been heartbreaking ofr you im so sorry.

i rember when i was very very young my coisin had a beagle she was only 9 at the time and the beagle was maybe about 2 the neighbors down the road from them had a very aggressive german shepard they would let run loose and it would attack people and livestock one dya while my aunt and my coison were outside the dog ran up and attacked them gave my aunt 8 stitches in her hip and my coisin 27 stitchs on the back of her head my aunt called the police and back then they just fined the owners a few hundred bucks. so the german shepard owners came onto there property one night took the beagle out of its kennel and tied a rope around its neck and hung it in there tree in the front yard my 9 year old coisin was the one to find the dog. 
she was so afraid to have another dog untill she was like 13.


----------

